# Sylvia from Scotland



## Sit n Knit (Mar 8, 2016)

Hello to all you happy knitters! 

I've just joined the sight and I'm so looking forward to sharing with and learning from others. I am now 65 and began knitting when I was 6 years old. I took to knitting like a wee duck to water and loved it from the start. At 18 I learned Celtic knitting and that immediatly became my favourite and I've knittted so many Celtic sweaters that I couldn't even count. 

However, I've only recently began teaching myself intarsia and I want to knit with lots of colour... this is where I need help. Oh my, some of the patterns I've seen are just stunning and I feel overwhelmed by them. I hope to progress to a competant level but for now I'm getting all tangled up in balls of wool, lol. Best wishes to all.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Welcome from Michigan. USA! Glad to have you join us. You'll be amazed how much you learn here.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Welcome from Sue in Maryland, USA!
I think you'll find the people on the forum are eager to help with questions you may have. We have several members in Scotland, too. What part of the country are you from?


----------



## Sit n Knit (Mar 8, 2016)

Hello, I'm from the Kingdom of Fife.


----------



## Sit n Knit (Mar 8, 2016)

Thank you and I'm looking forward to sharing and learning.


----------



## trish439 (Jan 25, 2015)

Welcome You will meet many great folks on here


----------



## fayp (Sep 24, 2012)

Welcome from Washington State! You'll no doubt enjoy lots and lots of new and interesting stuff here. This is a really helpful group of folks.


----------



## henderpag (Dec 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome from a fellow Scot.


----------



## Sit n Knit (Mar 8, 2016)

Thank you from Washington State...


----------



## alwaysforyou (Dec 6, 2011)

Welcome from Dallas, Texas  There are so many talented, knowledgable folks here, I'm sure you'll get lots of great support. And for those of us still struggling with Celtic knitting, maybe you can give us tips...that's the beauty of this group! Enjoy  Lynn


----------



## Sit n Knit (Mar 8, 2016)

Lovely to hear from a fellow Scot!


----------



## Ms Sue (Jun 5, 2013)

Welcome to KP. You will be able to get lots of help here - but not from me on the intarsia. I'm not there yet.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Welcome Sylvia. There are all kinds of help here if you have problems with almost anything knitting. Enjoy.


----------



## Sit n Knit (Mar 8, 2016)

alwaysforyou said:


> Welcome from Dallas, Texas  There are so many talented, knowledgable folks here, I'm sure you'll get lots of great support. And for those of us still struggling with Celtic knitting, maybe you can give us tips...that's the beauty of this group! Enjoy  Lynn


I would love to help in any way I can with Celtic knitting. It would be my pleasure. When I first learned I sat with the lady who taught me and she took me through it stage by stage. She gave me a gift.


----------



## Sit n Knit (Mar 8, 2016)

jumbleburt said:


> Welcome from Michigan. USA! Glad to have you join us. You'll be amazed how much you learn here.


Michigan is a wonderful State and you have some of the most beautiful birds that I've ever seen and they are wonderful songsters, too. I have lots of photographs of them.


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Welcome from Wisconsin, USA!


----------



## Sit n Knit (Mar 8, 2016)

siouxann said:


> Welcome from Sue in Maryland, USA!
> I think you'll find the people on the forum are eager to help with questions you may have. We have several members in Scotland, too. What part of the country are you from?


Thank you Sue.. I lived in Columbia and Ellicot City MD back in the 90's. I'm from the Kingdom of Fife.


----------



## Sit n Knit (Mar 8, 2016)

trish439 said:


> Welcome You will meet many great folks on here


Thank you Trish...


----------



## Sit n Knit (Mar 8, 2016)

Ms Sue said:


> Welcome to KP. You will be able to get lots of help here - but not from me on the intarsia. I'm not there yet.


Thank you Ms Sue...love the pic of your Shetland Collie


----------



## Sit n Knit (Mar 8, 2016)

fayp said:


> Welcome from Washington State! You'll no doubt enjoy lots and lots of new and interesting stuff here. This is a really helpful group of folks.


Thank you so much and the dog picture is lovely1


----------



## Sit n Knit (Mar 8, 2016)

Thank to Washington State...


----------



## Sit n Knit (Mar 8, 2016)

Susan Marie said:


> Welcome from Wisconsin, USA!


And hello from Scotland...


----------



## alwaysforyou (Dec 6, 2011)

Sit n Knit said:


> I would love to help in any way I can with Celtic knitting. It would be my pleasure. When I first learned I sat with the lady who taught me and she took me through it stage by stage. She gave me a gift.


I wish I had someone to do that with me. I've been knitting since childhood, but am self taught for cables and get easily confused on cable charts. I'm not working on anything cabled right now, but when I get that to beautiful pattern I can't resist, I'll know who to turn to, now. I'm so glad you're here  Lynn


----------



## Sit n Knit (Mar 8, 2016)

alwaysforyou said:


> I wish I had someone to do that with me. I've been knitting since childhood, but am self taught for cables and get easily confused on cable charts. I'm not working on anything cabled right now, but when I get that to beautiful pattern I can't resist, I'll know who to turn to, now. I'm so glad you're here  Lynn


Oh... I can't read charts I've tried but I get confused. Everything I've ever knitted are from written patterns. Maybe I could try and post a cable knit pattern online for you to run off?


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Welcome from deepest Dorset!
Lots of help and advice available on this site, just ask.
Look at the top of the page and you will see a search 'button'
By typing something like.... intarsia.... you will see all the posts on that topic, be prepared to spend a couple of hours! This site is addictive. so dont say we didnt warn you. 
(I dont like charts either ;-) ) :thumbup:


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Welcome from Michigan!! I'm so glad you found us and are joining with this happy bunch of folks who love to knit and crochet, and some with other hobbies as well.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Welcome to KP forum. :lol:


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the forum!


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Welcome from Glasgow. You'll enjoy the site.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Welcome from sunny and beautiful Arizona (USA). I hope you post photos of your Celtic sweaters.


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome from Toronto


----------



## alwaysforyou (Dec 6, 2011)

Sit n Knit said:


> Oh... I can't read charts I've tried but I get confused. Everything I've ever knitted are from written patterns. Maybe I could try and post a cable knit pattern online for you to run off?


Phew!! I'm so glad it's not just me and charts that don't get along  I just knit from patterns (I'm also 65 and trying new things now that I'm retired). If you have a favorite pattern, I'd love to see it  Lynn


----------



## Sit n Knit (Mar 8, 2016)

Chrissy said:


> Welcome from deepest Dorset!
> Lots of help and advice available on this site, just ask.
> Look at the top of the page and you will see a search 'button'
> By typing something like.... intarsia.... you will see all the posts on that topic, be prepared to spend a couple of hours! This site is addictive. so dont say we didnt warn you.
> (I dont like charts either ;-) ) :thumbup:


Thank you so much!


----------



## Sealcookie (Nov 11, 2015)

Welcome from Wyoming. If you can do the simple intarsia, you can do any. Dale of Norway has some great patterns from baby on up. You can do it.


----------



## Sit n Knit (Mar 8, 2016)

alwaysforyou said:


> Phew!! I'm so glad it's not just me and charts that don't get along  I just knit from patterns (I'm also 65 and trying new things now that I'm retired). If you have a favorite pattern, I'd love to see it  Lynn


What kind of pattern? Ladies or Gents or for children? I did have a lovely pattern, the one I did my first sweater from but loaned it. Never saw it again.


----------



## Sit n Knit (Mar 8, 2016)

moonriver said:


> Hello and welcome from Toronto


Thank you Moonriver. Loved Niagra Falls when I visited long time ago. So beautiful.


----------



## Sit n Knit (Mar 8, 2016)

Sealcookie said:


> Welcome from Wyoming. If you can do the simple intarsia, you can do any. Dale of Norway has some great patterns from baby on up. You can do it.


That's very helpful and thank you from Scotland.


----------



## Sit n Knit (Mar 8, 2016)

Chrissy said:


> Welcome from deepest Dorset!
> Lots of help and advice available on this site, just ask.
> Look at the top of the page and you will see a search 'button'
> By typing something like.... intarsia.... you will see all the posts on that topic, be prepared to spend a couple of hours! This site is addictive. so dont say we didnt warn you.
> (I dont like charts either ;-) ) :thumbup:


Chrissy, your boxer dog is identical to mine. His name is Tyson.


----------



## Sit n Knit (Mar 8, 2016)

Susan Marie said:


> Welcome from Wisconsin, USA!


Thank you!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Hello Sylvia. Welcome from Washington state. I am 73 years old and have been knitting since I was 12 and crocheting since my late twenties. I live 25 miles south of the city of Seattle. I am sure you will enjoy visiting KP every day. Any help you need is readily available on this site. I can't start my day without a cup of coffee and KP.


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Welcome from Alabama!


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

Welcome from Bundaberg Australia.


----------



## Sit n Knit (Mar 8, 2016)

LadyBecket said:


> Welcome from Michigan!! I'm so glad you found us and are joining with this happy bunch of folks who love to knit and crochet, and some with other hobbies as well.


Hello Michigan from Scotland! Looking forward to meeting all the happy knitters.


----------



## Sit n Knit (Mar 8, 2016)

Evie RM said:


> Hello Sylvia. Welcome from Washington state. I am 73 years old and have been knitting since I was 12 and crocheting since my late twenties. I live 25 miles south of the city of Seattle. I am sure you will enjoy visiting KP every day. Any help you need is readily available on this site. I can't start my day without a cup of coffee and KP.


Hello Evie... thank you and I can't start my day without a cuppa tea and a biscuit or, cookie as you call them.


----------



## Sit n Knit (Mar 8, 2016)

bundyanne07 said:


> Welcome from Bundaberg Australia.


Thank you and welcome from Scotland.


----------



## Sit n Knit (Mar 8, 2016)

NanaMc said:


> Welcome from Alabama!


Thank you and hello from Scotland. Did you knit the project in the photograph? It looks so complicated.


----------



## Sit n Knit (Mar 8, 2016)

CaroleD53 said:


> Welcome from Glasgow. You'll enjoy the site.


Hello Carol, Thank you from a fellwo Scot. Glad I've found the site because I sit n knit on my own... which I enjoy but it's good to be able to share and learn and meet online friends. Happy days!


----------



## Sit n Knit (Mar 8, 2016)

TammyK said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum!


Thank you and hello from Scotland.


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi & welcome to KP. You'll find lots of help here, if you need it.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

Sit n Knit said:


> Hello, I'm from the Kingdom of Fife.


Welcome from Cupar, how about that


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

Welcome from Somerset uk


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Welcome from Thailand.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

A very warm welcome from NW Kent. Afraid I didn't get on well with inratsia. I am busy learning other skills which seem easier to me ! One day I will try again . Best of luck with yours.


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Welcome from New York City! Happy you joined us. This site is filled with very special people who love what they do and who are very generous in sharing their knowledge, encouragement, and often times, their wit!


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

Welcome from New York City.


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

*Welcome to KP*, from the Wheat fields of Kansas, USA


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Welcome from Western North Carolina!


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Welcome from the New Jersey shore USA


----------



## ellisretired (Apr 1, 2014)

Welcome from upstate New York I also am learning intarsia did a practice square will soon start on blanket of trucks for my great nephew Lucas


----------



## GeriT01 (Jan 5, 2015)

Sit n Knit said:


> Hello to all you happy knitters!
> 
> I've just joined the sight and I'm so looking forward to sharing with and learning from others. I am now 65 and began knitting when I was 6 years old. I took to knitting like a wee duck to water and loved it from the start. At 18 I learned Celtic knitting and that immediatly became my favourite and I've knittted so many Celtic sweaters that I couldn't even count.
> 
> ...


🙋 Hello,welcome.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Sit n Knit said:


> Chrissy, your boxer dog is identical to mine. His name is Tyson.


Arn't Boxers great? Charlie Brown says hello to Tyson. :thumbup:


----------



## lv2bquilting2 (Jan 23, 2016)

Welcome from Sylvia in Chicago IL. The people here are all willing to help in any way they can!. For example: I joined because, at the time, I was making a baby blanket, and had run out of a yarn that, I later discovered had been discontinued. That same day, I not only had suggestions where I might find the yarn, but 2 lovely ladies had some in their stash that they offered to sell me, and off we went. It's always reassuring when we find such kind and helpful people, who only want to do what they can to solve your problem.


----------



## Nananuk (Sep 20, 2012)

Welcome from Glasgow! Great friends here!


----------



## Sit n Knit (Mar 8, 2016)

val hynson said:


> Welcome from Cupar, how about that


Wow! It's great to hear from a fellow "Fifer" and another Aran Knitter. Great Stuff. :thumbup:


----------



## Sit n Knit (Mar 8, 2016)

lv2bquilting2 said:


> Welcome from Sylvia in Chicago IL. The people here are all willing to help in any way they can!. For example: I joined because, at the time, I was making a baby blanket, and had run out of a yarn that, I later discovered had been discontinued. That same day, I not only had suggestions where I might find the yarn, but 2 lovely ladies had some in their stash that they offered to sell me, and off we went. It's always reassuring when we find such kind and helpful people, who only want to do what they can to solve your problem.


Thank you for your Welcome Sylvia. I'm overwhemed by all the welcomes and looking forward to sharing and learning.


----------



## Jeanie-Wyo (Apr 16, 2015)

Welcome Sylvia! - from Wyoming, USA

I spent three lovely years in Scotland while in the Navy - I was at Edzell, Scotland - a very small community near the Grampians.
Such a beautiful country!


----------



## Sit n Knit (Mar 8, 2016)

Chrissy said:


> Arn't Boxers great? Charlie Brown says hello to Tyson. :thumbup:


Aren't they just Chrissy! Tyson was a rescue and he's been with us for 16 months now. First time I've had a Boxer and what a dog he is... they are so intelligent! Tyson says hello to Charlie Brown...love the name.


----------



## Sit n Knit (Mar 8, 2016)

Jeanie-Wyo said:


> Welcome Sylvia! - from Wyoming, USA
> 
> I spent three lovely years in Scotland while in the Navy - I was at Edzell, Scotland - a very small community near the Grampians.
> Such a beautiful country!


Three cheers for the Navy! I come from a Navy family... dad was a PO in the Royal Navy and I marrieed a Navy man. I know the Grampains very well it was a regular holiday spot for me. I know Edzell too.


----------



## Sit n Knit (Mar 8, 2016)

Nananuk said:


> Welcome from Glasgow! Great friends here!


Hello to Glasgow... had a great meal in a pub there last autumn. :thumbup:


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Welcome from California.
You will never regret having joined this terrific site.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Welcome to KP from far northern Florida, USA!

Hazel


----------



## Jeanie-Wyo (Apr 16, 2015)

That's wonderful news - Navy family!
I traveled all over the country on the wonderful train system you have in the U.K.


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi Sylvia, welcome from another Scot


----------



## CindyAM (Sep 23, 2013)

Welcome from Tennessee, USA!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Welcome from Montana.


----------



## Sit n Knit (Mar 8, 2016)

nitcronut said:


> Welcome from California.
> You will never regret having joined this terrific site.


Lovely! Glad you've progressed from under the kitchen table. lol


----------



## Sit n Knit (Mar 8, 2016)

Montana Gramma said:


> Welcome from Montana.


----------



## Sit n Knit (Mar 8, 2016)

Montana Gramma said:


> Welcome from Montana.


Thank you!


----------



## Sit n Knit (Mar 8, 2016)

Naneast said:


> Welcome to KP forum. :lol:


Thank You! Love the photo of the kitties...beautiful.


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Welcome to KP


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Welcome from sunny Florida.


----------



## Sit n Knit (Mar 8, 2016)

Jimmy'swife said:


> Welcome to KP


Thank you from Scotland!


----------



## Sit n Knit (Mar 8, 2016)

marg 123 said:


> Hi Sylvia, welcome from another Scot


Hello Marg, good to meat another Scot... thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Welcome from Texas.


----------



## Southernhatlady (Jun 7, 2012)

Welcome from Florida.


----------



## Nancy S. (Jul 2, 2013)

Welcome from the big state of Texas. Glad to have you join this site.


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

Hello and welcome from Tennessee.


----------



## jes1776 (Sep 10, 2011)

Welcome, from Pennsylvania, USA! Happy to know you are a Celtic expert! I just bought a book on designing Celtic sweaters. I have one my mother-in-law made me some 20 or more years ago. My favorite, but in tatters now. Hoping to reproduce it. If I run into problems, I willl know who to contact for help!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

Hello from Pennsylvania USA. Nice to have you with us


----------



## Gordo (Jun 24, 2014)

I am also from the kingdom of Fife originally now living in Toronto Canada. So nice to hear from another Fifer.


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

Welcome from Mary's land.


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

Welcome from Oxfordshire, will be coming up to Scotland in the next few months on holiday and have spent some lovely holidays there in the past.


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Welcome from Maine. 

My youngest went to grad school at St Andrew's. She loved her time there and on the golf course.

SEA


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Welcome from Baltimore, Maryland, US. Hope you get untangled here on KP.


----------



## craftmum (Apr 26, 2015)

Welcome from Australia.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

riggy said:


> Welcome from Oxfordshire, will be coming up to Scotland in the next few months on holiday and have spent some lovely holidays there in the past.


My great-great-grandfather was from Oxfordshire.

I am going to Edinburgh on March 18th for a few weeks to visit my daughter and granddaughter.

June


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Welcome to KP Sylvia (my sisters name as well). I am also 65 and recently retired.

I am going to Edinburgh on March 18th to visit my daughter and granddaughter. I can see by the responses you are getting that it is a small world indeed!


June


----------



## aussiebead (Sep 22, 2015)

Welcome Sylvia
Scotland is such a beautiful place. Loved it, along with the beautiful islands.
Carole from Melbourne Australia


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello and welcome from London.


----------



## Sit n Knit (Mar 8, 2016)

Jimmy'swife said:


> Welcome to KP


Thank You!


----------



## Sit n Knit (Mar 8, 2016)

aussiebead said:


> Welcome Sylvia
> Scotland is such a beautiful place. Loved it, along with the beautiful islands.
> Carole from Melbourne Australia


Thank you Carol!


----------



## Sit n Knit (Mar 8, 2016)

Hazel Anne said:


> Hello and welcome from London.


Thank you Hazel. My best friend is a Londoner... we have some great conversations on the phone. :thumbup:


----------



## Sit n Knit (Mar 8, 2016)

Junelouise said:


> Welcome to KP Sylvia (my sisters name as well). I am also 65 and recently retired.
> 
> I am going to Edinburgh on March 18th to visit my daughter and granddaughter. I can see by the responses you are getting that it is a small world indeed!
> 
> June


Thank You! Have a great trip to the "Auld Country" and I hope the weather stays fine when you're there.


----------



## Sit n Knit (Mar 8, 2016)

tweeter said:


> Hello from Pennsylvania USA. Nice to have you with us


Thank You! Have a great day


----------



## Sit n Knit (Mar 8, 2016)

Gordo said:


> I am also from the kingdom of Fife originally now living in Toronto Canada. So nice to hear from another Fifer.


Hello Gordo... It is a small world indeed. What part of Fife do you originate from? I'm from Tayport.


----------



## Sit n Knit (Mar 8, 2016)

Grannie Sandy said:


> Welcome from Mary's land.


Hello Grannie Sandy...sounds Scottish? You are correct in saying Mary's Land


----------



## Sit n Knit (Mar 8, 2016)

riggy said:


> Welcome from Oxfordshire, will be coming up to Scotland in the next few months on holiday and have spent some lovely holidays there in the past.


Hello Riggy.. hope you have a great time in the Auld Country and the weather stays fine for you. Your photo is of two men... who is the knitter? I taught my son to knit years ago and I had a male cousin who knitted all the time. :thumbup:


----------



## Sit n Knit (Mar 8, 2016)

SEA said:


> Welcome from Maine.
> 
> My youngest went to grad school at St Andrew's. She loved her time there and on the golf course.
> 
> SEA


Hello Sea... I come from the St. Andrews area. The Auld Course is a real challenge for golfers but what an experience.


----------



## Sit n Knit (Mar 8, 2016)

aljellie said:


> Welcome from Baltimore, Maryland, US. Hope you get untangled here on KP.


Thank you! It is a challenge trying to manage three balls at a time but I'm hanging in there. I lived in Maryland for 18 months... lovely state. :thumbup:


----------



## Sit n Knit (Mar 8, 2016)

craftmum said:


> Welcome from Australia.


Thank You!


----------



## Txjvamp1 (Jan 2, 2016)

Hello Sylvia,
I learned to knit when I was wee too. I'm originally from Dunoon, Argyll. But have lived in Green Bay Wisconsin for the last few decades!
Welcome, everyone is nice here.


----------



## Gordo (Jun 24, 2014)

I was born in Kirkcaldy but grew up in Methil then moved to Yorkshire as a teen then to Canada in the late fifties. Havn't been in Fife for quite a number of years. Cheers.


----------



## Sit n Knit (Mar 8, 2016)

Txjvamp1 said:


> Hello Sylvia,
> I learned to knit when I was wee too. I'm originally from Dunoon, Argyll. But have lived in Green Bay Wisconsin for the last few decades!
> Welcome, everyone is nice here.


Hello! Argyll is a beautiful county. I've holidayed in Taynuilt and Oban and took the ferry up the Sound of Mull to Tobermorry. Loved it. Thank you for your welcome...


----------



## Sit n Knit (Mar 8, 2016)

Gordo said:


> I was born in Kirkcaldy but grew up in Methil then moved to Yorkshire as a teen then to Canada in the late fifties. Havn't been in Fife for quite a number of years. Cheers.


Wow, connections here! My grandad who was a coalminer came from Methil. I used to live in Lundin Links... my dentist was in Methil. I lived in Harrogate North Yorkshire for 34 years before heading back to Scotland. It's a small world.


----------



## Gordo (Jun 24, 2014)

Sure is a small world, my dad was coalminers in Methil then went to the mines in Yorkshire to work in a little place called Bolton on Dearne near Rotherham. Then we emigrated to Canada. Cheers


----------



## margaret34 (Jul 8, 2015)

Welcome Sylvia from Woodstock, Ontario, Canada. I was born in Scotland many years ago, but grew up in Canada.


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Hello and welcome from Tennessee ~


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome from South Carolina.


----------



## FLStephanie (Feb 14, 2013)

Welcome from Florida USA


----------



## Sit n Knit (Mar 8, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## Sftflannelnjeans (Mar 11, 2016)

Welcome from Michigan. I have never done any Celtic knitting, but have done a good bit of cable knitting. Are there similarities between Celtic knitting and Knitting cables? I would like to learn!!!


----------



## Sit n Knit (Mar 8, 2016)

Sftflannelnjeans said:


> Welcome from Michigan. I have never done any Celtic knitting, but have done a good bit of cable knitting. Are there similarities between Celtic knitting and Knitting cables? I would like to learn!!!


Reply by PM


----------



## Sit n Knit (Mar 8, 2016)

Sftflannelnjeans said:


> Welcome from Michigan. I have never done any Celtic knitting, but have done a good bit of cable knitting. Are there similarities between Celtic knitting and Knitting cables? I would like to learn!!!


I replied by PM but can't see it listed...wondering if you got it okay?


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Welcome to KP from New York.


----------



## Sftflannelnjeans (Mar 11, 2016)

No, I do not see anything from you


----------



## Sit n Knit (Mar 8, 2016)

Sftflannelnjeans said:


> No, I do not see anything from you


Will try to send again.... it's sitting in my mail box as unread.


----------



## Sit n Knit (Mar 8, 2016)

yona said:


> Welcome to KP from New York.


Thank you! I'll be visiting NY for a day or two soon I hope.


----------

